# Serpent mini vs ccell



## Bear_Vapes (27/1/17)

Would just like to know how much better flavour is in the serpent mini compared to a tank using the ceramic ccell coils. I use them in my ijust s and flavour is excellent plus they last long. I dont own an rta but i might buy one as commercial coils dont last long except those ccells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (28/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Would just like to know how much better flavour is in the serpent mini compared to a tank using the ceramic ccell coils. I use them in my ijust s and flavour is excellent plus they last long. I dont own an rta but i might buy one as commercial coils dont last long except those ccells.


I 've never used ceramic coils so I can't comment on their performance, however I love the Serpent mini.The flavor is top notch.This coming from a multi RTA owner. I strongly suggest getting an RTA even if not a Serpent (though I believe it's one of the best you can get for flavor IMO) I think RTAs usually deliver superior flavor and beat commercial coil heads economically.Plus I have fun building and finding the right ones for the never ending search for the perfect vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Polar (28/1/17)

Been suffering the vapours fatigue for about 2 weeks and could not taste a thing on my RTA's. Actually my juices tasted raw or like vaping base.

Yesterday, packing my shit neatly I happened upon some cCell coils so I fired one up in a Melo 3 with my DIY vanilla custard bastard and hey presto there's flavour again. Thinking I might reserve the RTA's for end of day vape for my desert flavours. Haven't put it down since, put 24ml through it yesterday. On the Serpent mini my consumption is sometimes more around 40ml's.

Serpent mini 25 is great and you'll not regret the purchase. It has decks for dual or single coil setups, hold 4ml of juice. Building your own coils is a more cost effective means and you can build according to your style.
Right of the bat the flavour of an RTA might even be over whelming, its a much wetter vape than ceramic, probably to do with cloud density or perhaps particle size. So its hard to say how much if at all the flavour is better than ceramic, its different and its great. It comes with some cons as well. there is some leakage always present, not extreme but you can expect juice on your devices after a day of vaping.

Also important to remember that ceramic is very well suited to fruity or menthol flavours, so I guess it depends on what you vape.

There is some new stuff around the corner from Wotofo, Serpent Alto and the Sapor RTA. Merlin mini also seems on par as far as flavour is concerned. Then there's always Kayfun's and uncle Rob is doing a group buy on the Skyline RTA (the crème de la crème).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/17)

Hi @Bear_Vapes 

I will second what @Polar said above
I think he summed it up very well and I concur with his findings

I have a ceramic coil in my Melo3 Mini and I also have the Serpent Mini 25 with a rebuildable coil.

I like the ceramic coil for the fruity menthols. Quite a pure flavour and not as "wet" as the SM25. 

Perhaps the best thing is for you to ask a friend or go to a shop and try a SM25 with a juice you like. 

Generally though the rebuildable coils offer better flavour but do require more tinkering to get right.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (28/1/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Bear_Vapes
> 
> I will second what @Polar said above
> I think he summed it up very well and I concur with his findings
> ...



@Silver, glad you made this post. I've been looking at the SM25 because of the single coil build you can do on it and I'm leaning towards trying it. Flavor is a big issue for me. I'm mostly into desserts and tobacco flavors. How would you rate the SM25 with those flavors?


----------



## Richelo Killian (28/1/17)

zadiac said:


> @Silver, glad you made this post. I've been looking at the SM25 because of the single coil build you can do on it and I'm leaning towards trying it. Flavor is a big issue for me. I'm mostly into desserts and tobacco flavors. How would you rate the SM25 with those flavors?



I vape MOSTLY Noggy Rock from MMMIxes. It's a tobacco/eggnog kind of mix.

Until very recently, I ONLY vaped on Estoc tank with EUS ceramic coils, and the flavor is OUTSTANDING.

Then Uncle Rob convinced me that RTA and SM25 is the way to go.

After my 2nd puff on the SM25 with Noggy Rock ... MIND BLOWN!

Flavor is UNREAL.

Also have Ashy Back, which is a FULL ON tobacco, and also vaped that on Estoc, and then SM25. Just no comparison on flavor. SM25 is WAY, WAY, WAY better!

BUT ... It does take work, and tinkering to get your building right. When I go out for more than an hour, I ALWAYS take just my Estoc tank as the flavor is still GREAT, NO airlock issues, and ZERO leaking.

I have always been a one tank vaper, for many years, but, in the last 6 months or so, have learned that different tanks work better in different situations, and for different juices.

I am a full RTA convert, but, at the same time, will never give up my ceramic tanks either! Yeah, I have 3 different ceramic tanks

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/17)

zadiac said:


> @Silver, glad you made this post. I've been looking at the SM25 because of the single coil build you can do on it and I'm leaning towards trying it. Flavor is a big issue for me. I'm mostly into desserts and tobacco flavors. How would you rate the SM25 with those flavors?



Hi @zadiac 

I generally dont like desserts but I think the SM25 is good for desserts. I have vaped quite a bit of CID with some Debbie does Donuts and it has been great.

As for tobaccoes - I prefer my tobaccoes at high nic in MTL (on the RM2) so I havent tried them in the SM25. I cant see why it wouldnt be good in the SM25 though.

Hows the TFV8 going? If you get a SM25 id love to hear how it compares - with the same juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (28/1/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @zadiac
> 
> I generally dont like desserts but I think the SM25 is good for desserts. I have vaped quite a bit of CID with some Debbie does Donuts and it has been great.
> 
> ...



I think the TFV8 with the Q4 coil is one of the most awesome tanks ever! The flavor is just amazing with desserts and tobaccos alike. My RBA deck is still giving me problems and it's a design flaw imo. Got it to work for a while and then it started giving problems again. Still don't know exactly why, but I suspect it's about half a mil too short.
When I got it to work, the flavor on the RBA was not as good as with the Q4 coil though. It's a pity. If I get the Serpent Mini 25, I'll let you know how it compares. I like the single coil option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/1/17)

zadiac said:


> I think the TFV8 with the Q4 coil is one of the most awesome tanks ever! The flavor is just amazing with desserts and tobaccos alike. My RBA deck is still giving me problems and it's a design flaw imo. Got it to work for a while and then it started giving problems again. Still don't know exactly why, but I suspect it's about half a mil too short.
> When I got it to work, the flavor on the RBA was not as good as with the Q4 coil though. It's a pity. If I get the Serpent Mini 25, I'll let you know how it compares. I like the single coil option.



I still want to try that TFV8 with the Q4 coil @zadiac 
Sounds great - hassle free


----------



## Polar (28/1/17)

Its not a major issue really, but the only problem with the SM25 is the little hex grub screws and this is especially painful on the single coil deck since the side it screws down to is perfectly flat you sometimes have the coil leads moving on you while fastening. 24G/26G NI80 seems to work well but SS is a little harder resists attempts to get securely fastened. Personally, I would've roughened this surface a little. I think the Alto might solve this, and since I enjoy the single deck so much I'll be looking at getting one of these.

SM25 is great with bakeries and deserts, as mentioned above, perhaps a little to overwhelming and I'll have to look at lower percentages to avoid the vapour tongue with all day vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (28/1/17)

The serpent mini 25 is quite big for my ipower i was thinking of trying the 22mm version. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Spydro (28/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> The serpent mini 25 is quite big for my ipower i was thinking of trying the 22mm version. Any thoughts on that?



I have 3 SM22's for single coil builds, run both single and dual builds in the 3 SM25's. The SM22's are great backups for my preferred Avocado G's. But I'm liking the 3 Merlin Mini 24's with single builds better than any build on the SM25's. 

My 3 Avo G's with dual and quad coils and 3 Avo 24's with dual builds remain my favored RTA's. All the other not mentioned RTA's I've bought were/are meh and are not used.

I also bought 10 cCell tanks (Target2's, Gemini's & Melo III's, and over 50 cCells for them). I only ran the .9Ω cCells in them. They were OK enough at the time that they were in the limelight for something new to play with. But I moved away from them and back to the RTA's because I have always preferred to do my own flavor builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

